# Escambia River catfish report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We made it to the river about 7pm with about 40 bluegills after putting the boat in we headed north to some uncharted unexplored waters in my books. A stretch of river iv been studying for about a month now, after we got the boat in the water it wasn't even a quarter mile that we had went and i new it was going to be a tough journey to get were we needed to go. The water is so low right now it went from 6feet to 1.5 feet instantly, so we had to literately get out the boat and pull it up river for another quarter mile. After reaching knee deep water we slowly motored north dodging stump after log after trees moving at 2mph, we finally got to the fishing spot, (A little hard work and research goes a long ways), didn't take long and we was hooked up, one after another the flatheads hit the deck even got a nice blue and a little channel cat to toss in the mix, after we burnt up our baits it was time to motor south again this time with a little fog! Thank god for humming birds gps plotter, all i had to do was follow my path i made, got back with out hitting one stump ended the night at 5am with a full box again:thumbsup:































































































​


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice mess Uh fish!!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

glad to see someone catching them flatheads :notworthy:. We went last night and only had 2 runs and got broke off.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear that them ol flattys are some of the toughest fish iv ever tried to land, we also so lost a few not from braking off just from the hook pulling, We are using 200lb power pro with a 12 inch 60lb mono leader so we just pull them right out of any kinda timber with maximum force just say (Come HERE!!) We ended up with 7 cats the biggest was around 14lbs id say we had around 60lbs maby next time we will get that big one we been hunting_Props goes out to Gavin at the maintenance shop for getting my boat tuned up and ready to go on a short notice holiday week


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

You can always tell who the real fishermen are when the sandwiches, drinks, and fish are in the same ice box.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice catch cathunter! I've had an itching to go flathead fishing lately, but our river has about turned into a puddle. I might be giving it a try off the ol' kayak here soon.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

kayak catfishing sounds tuff, if i may ask what river are u fishing?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

choctawhatchee around the hwy 2 boat ramp.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

have u caught any flatheads on the Chattahoochee? i been meaning to fish that river..


----------

